# Sticky  You must be 18 or over to be a member and post on the Horse Forum



## TaMMa89

At the start of 2021, Vertical Scope, who own The Horse Forum, changed the minimum age for membership of all of their forums, to 18.

This is stated in their Terms and Conditions that you agree too when you register
_'Unless expressly permitted by supplemental terms, our sites and services are intended for general audiences 18 years of age and older, and access or use by anyone younger is not authorized.'_
Terms of Use | The Horse Forum

This is also stated in our own Rules and Guidelines - #1
Horse Forum Rules and Guidelines | The Horse Forum

If you clearly identify as being under 18, you will be contacted by a member of the Moderating Team to discuss your membership.

For reasons of internet safety, we urge that all members take care to protect their anonymity, but members in the young adult group are particularly vulnerable.
Please do not advertise that you are a young adult - avoid mention of being in school or college, membership of youth groups, competing in classes aimed at younger people and being dependent on your parents

If you receive any PM's that cause you concern, PLEASE report immediately

To query anything in this post, please start a PM Conversation with jaydee (Forum Admin)

jaydee | The Horse Forum


----------

